# 6700k verses 10,000k got any pictures to show me?



## hakunamakarla (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi I am new and am having such a hard time with my lights. I got the 6700k lights for my coralife and I was so unhappy with them as there so yellow! I would like to see a visual difference in the two if possible. this is for both my 29 gallon fresh water and my 55 gallon fresh water tanks. 
Please I need to compare as I am spending a fortune on these lights, etc. 
I want to add the 55 is not a planted tank, there is one plant and some java moss but thats it since the cichlids dig them up. I just want pretty colors of my fish to be brought out. thanks again


----------



## hakunamakarla (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

There is a sticky at the top of the page that deals with various bulb temps.

-Charlie


----------



## hakunamakarla (Feb 27, 2008)

trackhazard said:


> There is a sticky at the top of the page that deals with various bulb temps.
> 
> -Charlie


Im new, to all thigs including bulbs, and types. I just would like to see the difference. temps? I have no clue about that and it would go over my head. I just want to see the difference in color since the 6700k made my tank look crappy, I would like to see what 10,000k looks like . thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Not all bulbs with the same color temperature will produce the same "look" to an aquarium. The color temperature is a very crude way to describe the spectrum of the bulb when the bulb gets its light spectrum from phosphors deposited inside. Color temperature actually describes the light from a "black body" at that temperature, and that is a continuous spectrum, not a bunch of spikes of didfferent colors. So, I don't think a single photo of one manufacturers 10000K bulb would tell you much.


----------



## hakunamakarla (Feb 27, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> Not all bulbs with the same color temperature will produce the same "look" to an aquarium. The color temperature is a very crude way to describe the spectrum of the bulb when the bulb gets its light spectrum from phosphors deposited inside. Color temperature actually describes the light from a "black body" at that temperature, and that is a continuous spectrum, not a bunch of spikes of didfferent colors. So, I don't think a single photo of one manufacturers 10000K bulb would tell you much.


ok....... well the light would be *coralife 21 inch 10,000 130 watt light.*


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Again, I refer you to the sticky at the top of the forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html

Bulb "temperature" is the the measure of the hue of the light that the bulbs give off and is measure in degrees Kelvin, hence "temperature".

The link above will give you some shots of various tanks w/ different degree bulbs. As Hoppy said, each bulb is different and a 10K bulb from one is not necessarily a 10K bulb from another, however, you can get a feel for how the different K ratings will affect how your tank looks.

-Charlie


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

These are most of the fixtures in the link some people suggested that you look at, hakunamakarla. I put it together and I hope that it helps you. I also don't care much for the Coralife 6700K bulbs when used by theirself/themselves. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html



jerseyjay said:


> Where did you get those frameless tanks ?
> 
> Here is more 9325K vs. 6700K samples (**those tanks are not mine*)
> 
> ...





Gomer said:


> Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperature, shutter and white balance setting.
> 
> 1) 5000K/6700L
> 
> ...





indiboi said:


> Here is another comparison photo series, this time using Current USA dual daylight 6700K / 10,000K lamps and the GE 9325K lamps.
> 
> *This is 2x 6700/10,000K with 2x 9325K lamps:*
> 
> ...





indiboi said:


> Okay, so I decided to try this anyway. I have to take back my earlier opinion about the 8000K & 9325K bulbs being dissimilar. They're actually quite similar. I did my best to compare them, keeping in mind there is some light coming in from the other bulbs in the fixture to the left, but I did my best to crop that out. I kept all camera exposure settings the same. The 8000K bulbs certainly fit into my fixture better than the 9325K, different shape to the ends of the bulbs, thickness, etc.





Squawkbert said:


> OK - I swapped out my ~11 month old 6700K for a 8800K (remember the clearance sale thread - Champion lighting? - one of those). Pics are ~15 min. apart (5 min to cool the 6700, 8 to warm up the new bulb, 2 to swap 'em).
> 
> 6700K:
> 
> ...


----------

